# Looking for a Camera Guroo



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm looking for a good digital SLR point and shoot camera with at least a 30x optical zoom on it. 

I have found quite a few but when I look at the price ranges they go from $150.00 up. So I get more confused the more that I look at them. My price range would be up to $500-$700. 

I plan to use it for taking photos of animal that are out there a ways and ones that you really don't want to get close to since I am planning a trip to Africa next year. I am familiar with regular manual SLR's since I first purchased one back in 1976 but since that camera is a 35mm and the lenses are getting really expensive I figured to go with a new digital one. I do have a small digital point and shoot with a zoom but the optical zoom on it is only a 5x but it does take great photos. 

So does anyone have any recommendations on one that I can look at?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I know nothing about cameras, but I did just get a new video camera for catching some of my experiences on film. The HD cameras have come a long way. I opted for the Panasonic HC-V550 because of it's great zoom and decent low-lux rating. The reason I mention this to you is that it takes stills as well, up to 10 MP. So you can be filming a critter and capture stills while you film, or just use it like a camera to take stills only. Something to consider. This camera is only about $350.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't found one just yet but I am thinking about this one Canon PowerShot SX50HS  It was recommended on a camera forum and from reading all the reviews it is a good to exultant camera. I just need to get to a camera shop that has one to check it out before I purchase one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes that looks decent. Be aware to shoot at 50x you will be off a tripod as the exposure will be long. Also high mega pixel counts are actually a detriment... the sensor chip size is the same, but putting more pixel sensors per inch makes them less light sensitive overall.

I bought a new camera last year purely based on 1 thing, light gathering. I went to an event indoors in a convention center and none of our "point and shoots" were worth a crap. All the pictures were dark or grainy, even at low 2 or 3x zoom! After much research I went with a DSLR, a Nikon as their sensors seem to be the best. I coupled it with a 55-300mm lens which due to the camera being a DX format (its ok if you dont understand that) equates to around a 70-450'ish mm lens on a full frame camera. 

Earlier this year I got to attend another convention and use the new camera. I was utterly blown away by the difference in pictures. FANTASTIC quality, bright and razor sharp. Even faces on a stage taken at 200ft away at full max zoom were crystal clear.

These new cameras are improving, no doubt. But just be aware as snazzy as the point and shoots are for outdoors and other conditions, they will never be on par with a DSLR for image quality, expecially in long zoom or low light conditions. The big negative with a DSLR though is its big and bulky.

-DallanC


----------

